# FS Super Rare Secret Cycles mini micro, only 11.26.lbs!!!



## xupthree60 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...A:IT&ih=005

ive had this bike 4 years and could never find out anything about it till an ebayer filled me in...

"Q: Do the Tioga Comp V sew up tires still hold air? A bit of BMX History as I remember it.. My son is 28 and started BMX in 1987. This is indeed a "Secret Cycle".. Alloy frame was made by Fabweld in Florida in 1992. Only produced in VERY LIMITED quanity for 1 year. Same for the Ti mini 20" fork. Cyclecraft had a very few hand made to fit the mini bikes they provided to their team riders.As far as I remember,they were never offered for sale to the general public because they were so expensive to produce.Company in Eugene Oregon called Titan did the forks and was "State of the Art" back in the mid 1980's by welding them submerged arc (underwater) so zero oxygen contaminated the welds. I saw one of these bikes,in full restored condition go at a BMX "Old School" auction earlier this year out here in California to some guy who has a Bicycle Museum somewhere in the Mid-West states for $1200.00. If it does not sell,you might try Vintage BMX website. Good Luck Steve"

it also had some titanium hutch caged mini pedals that used to be on it but again not knowing what i had i sold them. DOH!


if u know more about this bike let me know


----------

